# Any feedback from experience



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

*Vexilar or Marcum?*​
Vexilar2890.32%Marcum39.68%


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey guys just have a few things i was wondering if you could help me out with some feedback.

Have any of you tried the new size of Chubby Darters out yet, any luck with them, colors?

And i was curious if most of you use vexilars or Marcums. I was thinkin of buying a Marcum VX-2 or a Vexilar Fl-12 ANy feedback or suggestions?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

slayr, I have a Lowrance X67C that I think works better than any Vexilar any of my fishing buddies have brought to Devils Lake. Plus, I can use it in the summer on my boat because of the many different screen choices. I know most people are Vexilar supporters, but give the Lowrance a try.


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a lowerance 522c and love it, it also can a built in vex screen. But if i had to choose i would go with the underwater cameria were its an option. Just eiser to change tactics when you can see the fish you are after and what kind it is.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

A vote for Marcum, Ive had a fl8 and fl18, and now a Marcum lx3 with true color. I think they probably mark fish equally well but the Marcum has the ability to zoom in any wear you want in the water column and thats my favorite feature, because thats the one that catches fish.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I got the fl-20 might not be what your looking for but it offers the zoom to either 6 or 12 feet and you can distinguish the smaller fish from the bigger ones, huge advantage absoloutly love it. Would not go fishing without one..


> the ability to zoom in any wear you want in the water column and thats my favorite feature, because thats the one that catches fish.


 :beer:


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree Vexilar is the only way to go when it comes to ice fishing


----------



## kato2fargo (Jul 27, 2007)

I Picked up some of the new #3 chubby darters. I Haven't caught any fish on them, yet. I have only been out 3 times this year and each time it was like i was fishing in a dead sea. I've only marked about 5 fish so far this year... yea im having a great start. now that the semester is over for school i am going to be hitting the lakes hard. That will give the little #3's a chance to prove themselves.

IMO the action of the bigger chubby darter is amazing and the 3's are the same. Any of the three Luminescent Dace colors(Blue Orage and grey) all look deadly. The copper gold(red) also looks like it could do some damage.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> it was like i was fishing in a dead sea. I've only marked about 5 fish so far this year


The key is to stop fishing Casselton Reservoir, LOL.

I have both an LX5 and an FL20, having just started using the LX5. It is a very good unit, and the only real complaints I have result from being tethered to my Vexilar for the last 8 seasons.

I guess I don't like not having a float in the hole to keep the transducer suspended with the LX5, and prevent extreme fish wraps. But there's other ways around that. I like the adjustable zoom of the LX5 as well, especially if I am going to fish suspended fish like crappie. The 6-12 foot bottom zoom on the FL20 doesn't cut it for suspended fish over deeper waters. The learning curve on the LX5 was very short, and I felt I had an understanding of it within a couple of hours on the ice.

The LX5 true-color display is nice, very crisp and clean. I am used to the blur/flicker of the Vexilar, and have gotten used to detecting subtle changes to be fish on the Vex. It is different on the Marcum, and I will take some time to fine-tune that skill.

Perhaps the best bonus to the LX5 is the dual cone transducer that is built in. If you fish a breakline, this will help eliminate a lot of the "grey area' under the cone and show you fish that are near your lure, when sporting the narrow beam option. It is cool that it is built right in.

So as for now, I like both. They are both quality units, and I will work with both this winter and give you final thoughts next spring. Until then, get SOMETHING to use as an ice sonar, because if you're fishing without one, you might as well stay HOME.


----------



## kato2fargo (Jul 27, 2007)

Cassleton is to far of a drive. LOL :beer:


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I just bought the x67c and I tell you I am so happy with it that I have to brag... it has all the options as far as a flasher goes as the fl18 for zooming.. plus the graph speed makes the graph view a whole new video game to try... it shows the screen nistory for about 10 seconds so it also helps you identify patterns that get strikes...

that being said, with any new tool there is some learning to be done on it...


----------

